# Explanation needed



## adnankhq (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Can someone please explain these points to me:
I have a bachelors degree in IT that is BS(IT), now am sure it would qualify for level 7 but what does the other two below mentioned points mean?

Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 7 or 8)	Yes No
Do you have a recognised qualification? (level 3,4,5,6)
Did you begin your study for level 3, 4, 5 or 6 recognized qualification on or before 24 July 2011?

(Does these two below mentioned points have to be IN new zealand?)

Number of years work experience in any one of New Zealand's:
identified future growth areas ? areas of absolute skills shortage ?
Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage? (What does this mean?)

I have my education and job experience from Pakistan, now which of these points can I claim for a 16 years degree.

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

adnankhq said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Can someone please explain these points to me:
> I have a bachelors degree in IT that is BS(IT), now am sure it would qualify for level 7 but what does the other two below mentioned points mean?
> ...


Why not check the Ops Manual first.

INZ Operational Manual Issue Date: 14/05/2013


----------



## james26591 (Aug 20, 2013)

If you have a bachelors degree you will most likely be at level 7 or 8. 

In regards to the last question. Its asking if your experience was in some of NZ's area of skill shortages or high areas of growth. I'm not 100% sure, but I would say that if you have IT experience this would count towards a high growth area in NZ. 

Are you applying for a working Visa or for extra study?


----------

